
A collection of resources to learn from and become an awesome programmer - dhilipsiva
https://github.com/dhilipsiva/awesome-programmer
======
subho007
Would love to see some more details language specific.

~~~
dhilipsiva
yes - I will definitely be adding adding more Language specific files as soon
as I find time.

